# It's August! Think Christmas!



## Carter Johnson (1 Aug 2006)

Hello U.K. friends....

About this time of year I start getting really serious about our Christmas card puzzles. I used to wait until mid-August when Christmas cards hit the stores to buy them, but now I buy them a year in advance. I've been cutting this year's since January and have 60 done, out of hopefully 85. Our friends really appreciate them and have saved them from year to year. I mail out around 40, give away by hand about 25 and use others for special gifts, such as for my granddaughter to give her teachers.

I have included photos of the front and back of this year's card below, after which I've listed some simple instructions, which I hope you'll try. If you want to see my cards from some other years, you may do so by scrolling down the Picture Trail album for which the link is listed below:

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...9642&members=1












- Buy a box of cards you like, preferably one where the picture has a lot of small images to use as the bases for puzzle pieces.

- Cut the card in half and glue the picture half to 1/4" plywood. (I use poplar and sometimes cedar, but any is okay)

- Cut the outside line of the puzzle, making sure you cut enuf off so it will fit back in its envelope when attached to wood.

- Spray with a finish. I use one thick coat of any "triple-thick" glaze spray).

- Start cutting, using the shapes depicted in the picture as guides (please.....no pattern!) and provide locks on the pieces to their adjoining pieces.. Your first one may be rough, but by the third you'll know what you want. Mine take about 24 minutes each at the saw for the 32 pieces.

- Sand the back when finished, put the second page of the original card on the front, trimmed to fit. Cut a piece of colored poster board for the back and put it back in the original envelope....you're done! Just remember, you may have to put in another stiff piece of cardboard for backing before mailing.

Good luck.....and have phun........Questions? I welcome them!

Carter


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Aug 2006)

Hi Carter,

That's really nice. Reminds me of Christmas when I was a child and before everyone had a television. After lunch we would play cards and other games and there was invariably a large jigsaw puzzle to do. Happy memories. Bet the recipients of your puzzles love them :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Losos (1 Aug 2006)

Hi Carter,
I assume you use a 'scrollsaw' which is next on my list of things to get 'tho I may have to put it on my Christmas list  
Very nice idea. 
BTW What's a 'lock piece'


----------



## Carter Johnson (2 Aug 2006)

Yes, a scroll saw with a 2/0 narrow kerf blade. Take a look at the locking tabs that make the pieces fit tight to each other. In this case, I tried to use the images (like the chickens) to naturally lock the puzzle together, but I still had to insert quite a few tabs.

C


----------



## dedee (2 Aug 2006)

Excellant work as usual Carter.

But please no more mention of the C word until at the summer holidays are over :lol: 

Andy


----------

